# Busy week ahead



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 30, 2017)

Got to caught up on milling this week. Rain has slowed down progress and the fishing did not help either. Lol. Scheduled up some 59" diameter pecan logs for the next dry weekend. Hope it turns out nice.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 19


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2017)

Awesome looking slabs! Kid might want to be careful there.......


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 30, 2017)

Tony said:


> Awesome looking slabs! Kid might want to be careful there.......


He likes the crazy pictures. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 30, 2017)

That's cool that he's out there with you!


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 30, 2017)

I wish it was by his choice.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 30, 2017)

Cool shots and some great slabs!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (May 1, 2017)

That was a nice log and some great looking slabs. When you use the slabbing feature how often do you end up sharpening the chain? I'm thinking of adding a slabbing attachment to my Peterson and although making big slabs would be great I wonder about the time involved in actually making them.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 1, 2017)

Allen Tomaszek said:


> That was a nice log and some great looking slabs. When you use the slabbing feature how often do you end up sharpening the chain? I'm thinking of adding a slabbing attachment to my Peterson and although making big slabs would be great I wonder about the time involved in actually making them.


Depends on the type of log and how big. (Example) I can cut a 50" wide sycamore slab 12' long in about 15 minutes with a sharp chain. I can make about 5 cuts on a clean log before it slows down to 25 minutes. My openion is yes it's worth it.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 1, 2017)

I did get to cut a few slabs today. Some green Osage and cherry burl.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (May 1, 2017)

Oh man, I am diggin that Cherry burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (May 1, 2017)

Wow...impressive....nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 1, 2017)

It was bigger than it looks. The burl cap alone was 95 lbs. I like that it was solid too. Thanks for the compliments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 1, 2017)

Now I have to find another one. This is just the burl cap.

Reactions: Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (May 1, 2017)

That's a gorgeous piece of cherry! I wish we had cherry trees over here on the western side of the state.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2017)

That is one sweet hunk of cherry! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (May 4, 2017)

I did a few nice slabs cut this morning. Spalted sycamore looks nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------

